# Deere Confident That It Can Meet New Epa Guidelines



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice to know "Big Green" is keeping up with Uncle Sam and the liberal tree huggers. I'm all for clean air and environmental resources but common sense has to be applied. 

DEERE CONFIDENT THAT IT CAN MEET NEW EPA GUIDELINES


----------

